# ps2 problems



## CComeau (Feb 23, 2005)

Ok my playstation 2 will not play the really old blue disks, it wont play the new dvd silver disks, but it will play anything b4 like 2003, does anyone know the problem?


----------



## Tekma (Mar 13, 2005)

I have a similar problem.

My ps2 used to not be able to read anything. It was trashed. I recently took my ps2 apart and cleaned everything inside. Then I put it back together and my ps2 reads all my games perfect. All of my games are silver though. But my problem is that I just bought Gran Turismo 4 a few days ago and my ps2 can't read it. This game is silver too so I don't know why it can't read it. My other games are pretty new too, like Tekken 5 works fine. I exchanged Gran Turismo 4 because I thought that the disc might be faulty, then the new Gran Turismo 4 still didn't work. Then i tryed it on a different ps2 and it worked fine. Does anyone know why this one game wouldn't work?

My advice for you is to open up your ps2 and clean it if you havent done that already. There is a lot of guides on how to open it on the internet.

Thanks.


----------



## seano (Mar 23, 2005)

Silver game disks means it is a DVD and old blue disks means it is a CD so maybe your CD reader is dirty or broken? Just a thought


----------



## Marty Boy (Mar 26, 2005)

*Gt4*

I bought Gran Turismo 4 but when I switched on the playstation a black screen comes up. I tried replacing it but that didn't work either. Is it because I have a PS2 slim?


----------



## RavenMind (Mar 8, 2005)

From the net research I've done on the Disk Read Errors or DRE's, it seems that the alignment of the laser to the disks on many of the old PS2's get out of whack. This is especially prevelant among the blue/purple disks and some DVD's. There are many sites that offer fixes that include opening up the box & manually readjusting the laser. However because of a class action lawsuit claiming Sony knowingly distributed a flawed product they have agreed to fix the problem if you ship it back to them. You can call Sony PS2 customer support at 1-800-345-7669.
I'm doing this myself this weekend as mine has also stopped reading the blue disks.


----------



## Tekma (Mar 13, 2005)

I tryed playing my GT4 with the PS2 case off to see what was wrong. My GT4 doesn't spin in the disc drive. I'm guessing GT4 is a little different in size than my other games and something in my disc drive is messed up.. it doesn't realize there's a disc in it.


----------



## Motoxxxracer096 (Aug 15, 2005)

this works for me with the blue disc, its definantly worth a try...cuz now my ps2 reads blue disc fine...
you just take scotch tape and make a square around the center hole with it. you do this on the top of the disc so it faces up when you put it in the ps2... here's an image of it...


----------

